# erie steelhead



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Was at the Maumee fishing for walleye and had no luck at all. Decided to go to vermilion today and hiked half the river and no sign of life. Where's the best spot to catch some spring steelhead? Or did the early temps end the run?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

The warm weather and high water 2 weeks ago produced a huge spring run. On the chagrin fish were stacked up everywhere (the most I've seen at one time). There are still fish in the rivers but we need to get some rain and see if we get an other big run. The last 2 females I caught were both spawned out.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Its over!!! Pack it up till September.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Once aain, there were plenty of Steelhead in the Grand today, it is not even April yet. I have noticed that alot of the fish will not hit eggs, and if they won't they will hit jig n maggots. In slower clearer water try jig n maggots(white has worked best for me). I also saw about a dozen in the shallows while walking to my hole. I also saw a fly fisherman hook into a few. This is prime time for Ohio Steelhead in my opinion. Alot of fish probably finished their business and got out of there during the warm weather, but there are many fish that still have eggs that are not even loose yet. They are not going anywhere until those eggs loosen up. Just 1 opinion, and I am certainly no expert, but I see with my own eyes that there are many fish still in some rivers, and many still with eggs in them(also alot of spawned out fish)...and many people still fishing for them.............


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought it was over but its not

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

phineous said:


> once aain, there were plenty of steelhead in the grand today, it is not even april yet. I have noticed that alot of the fish will not hit eggs, and if they won't they will hit jig n maggots. In slower clearer water try jig n maggots(white has worked best for me). I also saw about a dozen in the shallows while walking to my hole. I also saw a fly fisherman hook into a few. This is prime time for ohio steelhead in my opinion. Alot of fish probably finished their business and got out of there during the warm weather, but there are many fish that still have eggs that are not even loose yet. They are not going anywhere until those eggs loosen up. Just 1 opinion, and i am certainly no expert, but i see with my own eyes that there are many fish still in some rivers, and many still with eggs in them(also alot of spawned out fish)...and many people still fishing for them.............


!% ...............


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Been slow for me at RR not seeing many steel at all,a lot of carp in the river.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't doubt that there are some steelies in the tribs still but with so many different opportunities and different fish biting I am done with steelhead.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Totally with you there, once I start getting the big bass bite at my favorite private lake, it's tough to ignore! Plus, I rarely see other people, and it's closer. Hard to beat in the spring.

Having said that, I plan on steelheading a few times this week, since I have the week off.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

